# Veichle battery removal Elegance 690



## silvermount (Apr 7, 2008)

I have what I suspect a loose connection on my battery. Looking in from the front the battery is in a very tight space. What is the best way to remove or inspect it. To take it out front from the front it seems it is necessary to remove a good number of components. To go at it from inside the van removal of the large facia has to be removed and seems to have another plate also needing removal. Has anyone changer a battery on this A class 
Ant help on this appreciated


----------

